# Thailand insurance or U.S.



## vinster100 (6 mo ago)

Hi all,

I'm moving to Thailand from the U.S. in a few weeks and have some insurance questions. 

1. I'm guessing that Thai providers would be much cheaper than American companies. Should I buy insurance from Thailand or buy international insurance while still in the U.S? 
2. My wife has told me that Thai insurance companies will not insure if I have a preexisting condition such as my diabetes. Is this true?

Thanks in advance for any help/answers.


----------



## odanny (Apr 8, 2021)

You might find some useful information in some of these links. I can't speak from personal experience, as I'm not in Thailand (yet)









Guide to buying Expat Medical Insurance in Thailand | The Blond Travels


Expat medical insurance in Thailand. Find out how to buy it, what to look out for and which companies are the best on the market.




www.theblondtravels.com


----------

